# 78th birthday, finished the Half-Marathon Hike.



## richg99 (Sep 29, 2017)

Have to tell a little story about today (my 78th).

At the beginning of September, my wife and I signed up for a "Half-Marathon" Hiking program that we have here in our summer TN area. 13.1 miles of hiking through the Tennesee hills, West of Knoxville. Had to be finished by the end of the month.

We are at 2000 feet, so even that small elevation had this old guy puffing at the beginning of the month. Oh, and I had a new left knee installed July 13, too.

This morning, it was a cool 57 degrees, and Sue and I finished the last three miles. One portion was up and down in some rocky areas, and the final push was a simple long walk through a city park. All in all, I was happy we could do the deed in the allotted time.

Not too bad for an out-of-shape old fart and his much smaller bride!

richg99


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Sep 29, 2017)

Happy Birthday !!
Congrats on completing the Half-Marathon


----------



## Drock (Sep 29, 2017)

That's quite an accomplishment congratulation to you and wife and happy birthday.


----------



## overboard (Sep 29, 2017)

Happy birthday Rich, and congrats. also for completing the half marathon. =D>


----------



## Jim (Sep 30, 2017)

You are the man Rich!

Happy Birthday bud!


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 30, 2017)

Happy birthday


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 30, 2017)

Happy Birthday to you, Rich. Congrats on the half marathon -- you are raising the bar for guys like me.


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Sep 30, 2017)

Happy Birthday and Congrats on finishing your half marathon =D>


----------



## SeaFaring (Oct 1, 2017)

Happy Birthday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny (Oct 1, 2017)

good job, Rich !
hope you and your bride can cover many more miles together in the future.


** if I take better care of myself, I might be in half of your good health when I grow up !!!!


----------



## The10Man (Oct 1, 2017)

That's awesome Rich! Moving up and down those inclines and declines is not easy. Great job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Oct 1, 2017)

Yep, actually, the downhill sections are harder for me than the uphills, except for my very labored breathing. Ha Ha 

Johnny, *"if I take better care of myself"* Heck, I certainly didn't. Overweight for most of my life, including right now. At my age, you just have to pace yourself and have a determined woman to follow. Ha Ha She waits for me when I fall too far behind. 

It is, thank God, not a timed race!

richg99


----------



## Rumblejohn (Oct 1, 2017)

Happy Birthday! You are doing the right things to keep you in good shape. Keep up the good work!

John


----------



## richg99 (Oct 1, 2017)

Thanks, John and all....

I played nine holes today. The first round of golf since I got the new knee. I even shot a 43, which, for me, is outstanding. Now, I have to see if I can do it twice.

richg99


----------



## Fire1386 (Oct 2, 2017)

Happy Birthday Rich99, and congrats on finishing. Not an easy task I am sure....


----------



## KMixson (Oct 2, 2017)

Happy Birthday. Congrats on finishing the job in the time allotted. Hope the knee is all you wanted it to be.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 3, 2017)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Ttexastom (Oct 4, 2017)

Happy birthday rich. I tip my hat to you on your accomplishment of the marathon.


----------



## gnappi (Oct 11, 2017)

Happy belated birthday, may you see many more and if it doesn't offend you, God bless. If it does, well, too bad


----------



## richg99 (Oct 11, 2017)

Ha Ha....not offended at all. I need ALL of the help I can get. Merry Christmas richg99


----------



## gnappi (Oct 11, 2017)

If I go to one of those fancy coffee shops that put your name on the cup I tell them my name is MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 27, 2017)

gnappi said:


> If I go to one of those fancy coffee shops that put your name on the cup I tell them my name is MERRY CHRISTMAS!




Hahah :LOL2:


----------

